# Was genau ist....



## gaserver (21. Oktober 2003)

unique-id und für was ist das gut?


----------



## tuxracer (22. Oktober 2003)

Eine Unique ID ist eine eindeutige KennNummer



Das heisst, das kann in verschiedenen zusammenhängen gesehen werden, in was für einem Bezug es steht.


Ein Beispiel für ne Unique ID sind die im Internet verwendeten IP Nummern, weil wenn da eine doppelt(nicht eindeutig) wäre, könnte der zweite Computer der diese Nummer hätte nicht mehr im Internet teilhaben.

Es gibt aber sicher noch mehr Möglichkeiten, wo Unique ID als beschreibung verwendet wird.


----------



## chibisuke (23. Oktober 2003)

die wohl bekannteste anwendung unter programmierern dafür ist wohl die CLSID eines OLE/COM ... also z.B. für activeX


----------



## JoelH (24. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

naja und bei Datenbanken ist es sehr wichtig dass es sowas gibt. Nehmen wir nur tutorials.de , wo kämen wir hin wenn wir alle die selbe UserID hätten


----------



## chibisuke (24. Oktober 2003)

ja.. war jetzt auf programmierer bezogen die nicht da mit datenbanken experimentieren.. das sowas natürlich auch bei datenbanken insbesondere SQL stark benutzt wird, is auch klar...


----------

